# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Κλιματιστικό Άλλο] Πρόβλημα με πυκνωτη εκκίνησης κλιματιστικου firstline fac12000 ch

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα στον πυκνωτή εκκίνησηςας,   Το πρόβλημα που αντιμέτωπίζω είναι οτι μετα απο καποιο χρόνο λειτουργίας του κλιματιστικού  δεν εχω ψύξη -...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

